

Blizzard pushed release date of StarCraft II to the first half of 2010 - lefstathiou

This is bullshit...<p>http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/718877/000110465909047364/a09-20544_1ex99d1.htm
======
lefstathiou
"Blizzard Entertainment has moved the anticipated release date of StarCraft II
to the first half of 2010 to coincide with the relaunch of its upgraded
Battle.net® online -gaming service."

